# Halloween Party - Theme?



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

Hi, we always have a halloween party as we don't get tot'ers, this years theme is" Haunted House" (last years was a Vampires ball), with a graveyard, a crypt, halloween party games and lots of punch

Annea


----------



## Trinidee (Sep 28, 2004)

Our theme for our party is Pirates!!Lots of skulls,treasure chests,jewels,pirate graveyard,I have skull shot glasses,skull goblets,much more.Iam being a Tavern Wench and My hubby is the pirate king.

Happy Haunting!!!


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

This might help you Laurie,

Its a link to the Gothic Martha Stewart site! 

http://www.toreadors.com/martha/

"Beware the Jabberwock, my son! The jaws that bite, the claws that catch! Beware the Jubjub bird, and shun the frumious Bandersnatch!"


----------



## llondra (Sep 29, 2004)

Our theme this year is a Voodoo Hoodoo. Our decorating ideas are something of a cross between a Haitian/Bourbon Street/Zombie Luau. It's the tiki torches and skull tiki god statue that gives it that luau flair 

As for decorations, we've bought most of ours from either Walmart or Halloween specialty stores. I think the theme is what distinguishes, and the decorations themselves don't necessarily need to be that 'unique'. (Says the woman who's spent a small fortune in Halloween decorations over the past several years...)

The hardest part we have every year is coming up with adult-oriented activities and games. (For our New Year's Eve party we do a murder mystery, so we stay away from that for Halloween.)


----------



## halloweenguide.net (Sep 27, 2004)

That Voodoo theme sounds really cool. Would love to see photos of the decor if you've got a digital camera. A ninja vs. pirate theme would be cool also.

http://www.halloweenguide.net
[email protected]


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

I've done several themes....bats, spiders, lights, skeletons, cemetary themes. This year I'm tackling a Nightmare Before Christmas theme.

However, my dream is to do a classic horror movie theme w/ old movie posters and vintage decorations.

"There is no delight the equal of Dread." - Clive Barker


----------



## Scream Queen (Aug 10, 2004)

Ilondra, I LOVE that idea! I'll have to try that next year! 

SQBS

"They're coming to get you, Barbara....."

http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=lastupby&uid=82


----------

